# tax stuff



## gulpygoo (Jan 12, 2020)

My partner and I have a modest holiday home in Portugal. We are now living solely on our state pension here in the UK (<£350 per week). We are planning to live in Portugal for more than 6 months per year, but are keeping our home in the UK. We intend to apply for residency.
2 Questions.
Will we have to submit a tax return?
Will we pay tax on our pension?
Any info advice welcome.


----------



## HelenN (Jan 7, 2020)

I don’t know if you’ve seen this but it may answer some of your questions:
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-portugal


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

gulpygoo said:


> My partner and I have a modest holiday home in Portugal. We are now living solely on our state pension here in the UK (<£350 per week). We are planning to live in Portugal for more than 6 months per year, but are keeping our home in the UK. We intend to apply for residency.
> 2 Questions.
> Will we have to submit a tax return?
> Will we pay tax on our pension?
> Any info advice welcome.


Assuming all your income is as straight forward as above ie state pensions and there are no surprises in store in either the UK or Portuguese position in the NEAR future then search the forum for NHR as you'd probably qualify for Non Habitual Resident status here so no tax liability for first ten years but no idea what'll after that as things change


----------



## gulpygoo (Jan 12, 2020)

*Thanks*

Thank-you both Helen and Strontium.
That's got me underway with stuff to think about and research.


----------

